# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  نحوه ساخت Setup برای برنامه ها در Visual Studio

## سار

این مقاله کمی با سرعت نوشته شده، بنابراین نمیتونه بدون اشکال باشه.
از دوستان خواهش می کنم اشکالات اون رو به من برگردون تا در سرعترین زمان ممکن اصلاح بشه. امیدوارم برای دوستان بی تجربه در این زمینه مفید باشه.
تشکر.

----------


## PC2st

آقا یک سوال عجیب داشتم! بعد از unzip کردن یک فایل doc*x* (یک x آخرش داره) رو میده، این فایل رو با چه برنامه ای میشه باز کرد!؟

----------


## Chabok

با سلام و با تشکر از مقاله خوبتون . عرض کنم که فایل های *docx* توسط Office 2007 یا بهتر بگم توسط Word 2007 باز می شوند .
(Word هم با کلاس شده . مثل asp*x* که فایلهای ASP.net است  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## سار

حق با جناب Chabok هست، به نظر میاد ورژن من یکم بالاست.
اگر نتونستید بازش کنید بگید تا با ورژن 2003 ست کنم.

----------


## mr_mtc

بهتر میشه اگه با ورژن 2003 بذاری

----------


## سار

این هم ورژن 2003

----------


## mina_ghorbani

من میخوام یه دیتا بیس که برنامم ازش استفاده میکنه رو اضافه کنم کجا میتونم اضافه کنم

----------


## رضا عربلو

setup Project ویژوال استودیو این کار را انجام نمی دهد. شما می توانید از دیگر برنامه های ستاپ ساز نظیر Install shield استفاده کنید.

----------


## mohabbati

من هم مشکل اصلیم تو ساخت ست آپ برای پایگاه داده ست البته تا حالا با install shield  کار نکردم از چندین نفر هم در این مورد پرسیدم گفتند خود install shield هم در این مورد مشکل داره میشه دقیقا بفرمایید چطور باید این کار رو در install shield انجام بدم ؟

----------


## yashar_ataee_alishah

لطف می کنید اگه راهنماییمون کنید منم همین مشکلو دارم

----------


## sara.f

سلام
منم مشکلم در اضافه کردن ذیتا بیس( SQL Standard )هست، میخوام طوری باشه که وقتی فایل setup در سیستم مقصد اجرا میشه، خودش دیتابیس را Attach کنه و لازم نباشه که کاربر هیچ کاری در ارتباط با دیتا بیس انجام بده و اگر هم SQL روی سیستم مقصد نصب نباشه خود فایل setup امکانات لازم جهت استفاده از دیتا بیس را در سیستم مقصد نصب کنه.
یک تاپیک هم با همین عنوان ایجاد کرده بودم ولی به نتیجه نرسید.

----------


## sunn789

سلام 
بر شما اگه یادم باشد حضورتان گفتم نصب فایل بانک اطلاعاتی همراه با فایل exe امکان پذیر است و مشکل خواصی در اجرای ان و نصب ان در کامپوپیوتر هدف نخواهید داشت

----------


## mina.net

> سلام 
> بر شما اگه یادم باشد حضورتان گفتم نصب فایل بانک اطلاعاتی همراه با فایل exe امکان پذیر است و مشکل خواصی در اجرای ان و نصب ان در کامپوپیوتر هدف نخواهید داشت


درسته دوسته عزیز کپی کردن کاری نداره ولی با این کار نمی شه دیتابیس رو به سرور اتچ کرد. منظور دوستان اتچ دیتابیس هست که منم این مشکل رو دارم.

----------


## Mainar

سلام.
يكي بگه راه حل اين مشكل چيه.منم همين مشكلو دارم. :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:

----------


## arman_boy_cruel

سلام من آرمان شفیعی هستم .سورس attach کردن dbرو گذاشتم برات

----------


## Legend M.A.R

آقا آرمان ممکنه بپرسم این سورس که گفتی کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## saed2006

چجوری از این طریق یه shortcut بسازم برای برنامه ام؟

----------


## FatemehB

> سلام من آرمان شفیعی هستم .سورس attach کردن dbرو گذاشتم برات


سلام

میشه اینجا بذارید تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند

----------


## صباح فتحی

من که به نتیجه ای نرسیدم....
من باویژوال استدیو2008 یه آزمون گیر نوشتم و میخام واسه این برنامه فایل نصب بسازم طوری که روی کامپیوتر مقصد لازم به برنامهSql enterpris managaeer نباشه ومثل سایر برنامه هاخودش به دیتابیس متصل شه و کاربر هیچ کاری نکنهه....ممنون میشم عزیزان

----------


## ehsan446

آره منم همین مشکل رو دارم ای بابا یعنی هیچکی نیست که بدونه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## صباح فتحی

فهمیدم....
من از sql express استفاده کردم  و کاملا مشکلم حل شد... :لبخند:

----------


## maddahi.m.p

شنیدم ....  sql express  محدودیت خاصی ندارد : مثلا تو شبکه کار میکنه یا تا حجم خاصی بیشتر رشد نمیکند ....

----------


## ehsan446

من بالاخره مشکلو حل کردم یه سری مراحل جدید برای setup پیدا کردم که جواب میده
اگه هنوز مشکل دارید بگید تا براتون بذارم

----------


## hastijoon

> من بالاخره مشکلو حل کردم یه سری مراحل جدید برای setup پیدا کردم که جواب میده
> اگه هنوز مشکل دارید بگید تا براتون بذارم


سلام من مشکل دارم اگه کامل توضیح بدین ممنون میشم!

----------


## صباح فتحی

خانم هستی شما دقیقاکجامشکل دارید...یکم توضیح بدید

----------


## hastijoon

من از روش های موجود تو خود visual studio استفاده کردم که آخر سر هیچ کدوم فایل setup که درست کرده بود بعد نصب کار نمی کردن الانم install shield نصب کردم ولی نرم افزار باز نمی شه error می ده اصلا درست نمی شه اگه می شه شما روشی که استفاده کردین کامل توضیح بدین ممنون.

----------


## صباح فتحی

ببینم شماپیش نیازهای برنامتون رو تیک زدید؟

----------


## hastijoon

> ببینم شماپیش نیازهای برنامتون رو تیک زدید؟


آره موقع درست کردن setup با خود visual stadio این کار کردم

----------


## صباح فتحی

این مقاله رو یه نگاه بندازید

----------


## ehsan446

> سلام من مشکل دارم اگه کامل توضیح بدین ممنون میشم!


 سلام ببخشید من یه مدت نبودم
این مقاله ای هم دوستمون گذاشتن کامله و مشکلتونو حل میکنه
فکر کنم شما با VS2010 کار می کنید و مشکلتون سره DOT NET 4 باشه؟!

----------


## صباح فتحی

اگه با2010کارمیکنی  حتما windows installer4.5 روتیک بزن

----------


## ehsan446

> اگه با2010کارمیکنی حتما windows installer4.5 روتیک بزن


 شما برای dotnet 4 گزینه ی client ش رو انتخاب می کنید؟!

----------


## صباح فتحی

بله من اونو تیک زدم ومشکلی نداشتم.چطورمگه؟

----------


## hastijoon

سلام بخشید من یه مدت نبودم من از vs 2008 استفاده می کنم مشکلمم حل کردم ممنون.

----------


## ehsan446

> بله من اونو تیک زدم ومشکلی نداشتم.چطورمگه؟


 اخه من که از client استفاده میکنم بعد از نصب dotnet میاره که dotnet 4 رو از سایت update کنم و تا اینکارو نکنم عمل نمیکنه
واسه همین من dotnet4  رو کامل نصب میکنم

----------


## صباح فتحی

راستشوبخاید بخاطرهمین دردسرها من ویژوال استادیو2008 نصب کردم 
برنامه رو تحت فریم ورک2یا3.5مینویسم دیگه مشکلی هم نداره

----------


## ehsan446

ok  ممنون فک کنم منم دیگه همین کارو باید انجام بدم چون واقعا خسته شدم

----------


## sahra2010

من یه برنامه با visual studio نوشتم که از پایگاه داده اکسس استفاده می کنه و با روش publish براش setup درست کردم ولی اجرا نمی شود و ارور می ده که دیتابیس رو پیدا نمی کند, اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## صباح فتحی

> من یه برنامه با visual studio نوشتم که از پایگاه داده اکسس استفاده می کنه و با روش publish براش setup درست کردم ولی اجرا نمی شود و ارور می ده که دیتابیس رو پیدا نمی کند, اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم.


مسیر دیتابیس  توی کانکشن استرینگ به چه صورته؟میشه بگید

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

دوستان يه سوال كوچيك داشتم من بايد براي ستاپ توي vs2010 كدوم گزينه هارو تيك بزنم؟؟ مشكل منم همون مشكل ehsan446 هستش كه پيغام update  ميده ولي من رنامه رو با vs2010  نوشتم و خيلي طولانيه نميتونم ريسك كنم و vs2008  نصب كنم ميشه يه راهنمايي كنيد ممنون

----------


## ho2o2oo

سلام به تمامی اساتید .

من یه ستاب برای برنامم می سازم که برنامم به .net 4  نوشته شده و من می خوام موقع نصب هم .net4 نصب بشه اگر لازم بود چطور می تونم این کار رو کنم البته می خوام به صورت افلاین نصب بشه نه بره تو سایت ماکروسافت . راهی هست ؟ مرسی

----------


## ho2o2oo

کسی نیست کمکم کنه ؟

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
از بخش project/properties/prequisites/download from same location
که گزینه وسط هست رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## sima_2n5k

سلام
من میخوام setup vs2010 بسازم ولی نمی دونم چیکار کنم که دات نت 4 در صورت نبود دات نت یا متفاوت بودن ورژنش نصب شه،اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید.
ممنون میشم

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
طبق راهنمایی پست 43 تیک dotnetframework4 رو فعال کنید.

----------


## sara joun

سلام دوستان
من برناممو تبدیل به ستاپ کردم و فایلایی که نیاز داره مثل دات نت فریم وورک هم کنارش میاد.
حالا برای نصب اول کاربر باید .msi رو بزنه و بعد .exe رو یا ابنکه اول باید بره تو فایلایی که کنار ستاپ به عنوان پیش نیاز(مثا همون دات نت) گذاشته شده و بره و اونارو اول اجرا کنه.
یعنی اگه من بخام یه راهنمای نصب برای برنامم بزارم باید چی بنویسم برای کاربر، چطور برنامه رو نصب کنه، ممنون میشم توضیح بدین

یک سوال دیگه هم دارم ، اینکه من تو برنامم دیتابیس خاصی ندارم مثله اس کیو ال، بجز همون دوتا تیکی که خوده برنامه داره یعنی ویندوز ای استلر و دات نت فریم ورک، چیزه دیگه ای هم لازمه تیک بزنم؟؟

----------


## sara joun

کسییییییی نیسسسسسسسست جواب بده؟؟

----------


## sara joun

ای بابا این سایت برنامه نویس که قبلنا زود جواب میدادن هرکی بلد بود، حالا چرا اینجوری شده، هیچ کی نیست انگاری :ناراحت:

----------


## sara joun

> چجوری از این طریق یه shortcut بسازم برای برنامه ام؟


تو همون قسمت که دارین ستاپو میسازین که سه قسمت داره (

Application FolderUser's DesktopUser's Programs Menu
تو قسمت دوم راست کلیک کنید و کریت شُرت کات رو بزنید.اونوقت وقتی نرم افزارتونو نصب کنید شرت کارتش میاد تو دسکتاپ.

----------

